# A few phalaenopsis in bloom



## bigleaf (Dec 1, 2015)

Phal Sue Meyer (Luedde-violacea 'Huei Fong' X Coral Isles 'Yungho')







Phal Yaphon Gelacea (Yaphon Gelblitz X Chang Maw Jade)






Phal Zheng Min Orion (Tying Shin Beagle 'Peter' X Ld's Bear King 'Peter #1')






Phal Zheng Min Diffuse (Zheng Min Etching X Yaphon Sir 'Peter #4')






F1303 Phal (Su's Milk Puff X cornu-cervi f. chattaladae)






F1243 Phal Pylo's Delight (speciosa 'Blue' X maculata 'Orange')






KS9831 Phal K S Ambomannian (Kung's Ambomanniana X Kung's Gelb Star)






Phalaenopsis appendiculata from Malaysia - smallest phalaenopsis species


----------



## Denver (Dec 1, 2015)

wow, that last one in particular is gorgeous! But so tiny!


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh my, they're all sooo beautiful. That first photo fused
my eyeballs! What a wow color!


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 2, 2015)

The Sue Meyer is gorgeous. And lovely appendiculata, is it a coerulea?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the first one and Pylo's Delight.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone. 

Finally a sunny day - great for a quick photograph. This is Phalaenopsis Little Dragon used for white balance to show Phalaenopsis gigantea (Pictured on the right) has a bit of cream base color.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 2, 2015)

some really beautiful flowers, thanks.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing all these. Some excellent ones.


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice contrast to the colors in the photo. I love gigantea!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2015)

Gorgeous overload!

I really like Yaphon Gelacea.


----------

